# Paddling technique



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Interested to see results of this question

The reason I ask, is, that I have been paddling a yak for some years, and I think I have been working too hard at it. I suspect others are doing the same

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Hand closest to the water is a fulcrum. Pushing the other hand pulls the boat through the water. In reality pulling on the fulcrum also helps, but the main drive comes from pushing the top hand.

As for my actual action, I try to keep stiff arms and use body twist.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Agree entirely with you Dave , thats the way i was coached when racing and is the most efficent way to paddle you can cover more distance more efficently


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

No comment just yet!

Cheers Andybear :lol:

Poll finishes tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

You mean there's a technique to paddling???

And I thought it was just put one end in then the other.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm with Clarkos isn't all about concentrating on staying dry????? :?


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I've voted but nothing like PEDDLING power


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSGH2PsAADLfgAASUAWAEoS1GwA+5//gIACJFNTynqA0DQA0GjQ0Gqn6anqj02ppo1GTammhg0gCE+kRJN8XjmZFqQMh8EZY+pmwnTZ0t33bMc9MWrzAVtZq8bnEh9PC/CSnkRBshc57htikAnRqKNJumzg7cw22nOL0JKRilwiJ13vohwN2dhV+Yp1kvc+XWiqDTKQWiARecBvVq4AUjL8XckU4UJAhh9j7


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

dunno if my technique is the best way or not BUT i can definietly state paddling with a 2nd person on ya kayak can be mind boogling infuriating...especially when you've got a rythym going when front paddler stops for a moment and then starts up again without trying to keep in sync with rear paddler.Arghhhhhhhh :x


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Easy fixed Y Knot,
Put one paddle under one ass cheek of the front paddler, using the back of the seat well as the fulcrum point, pull down on the paddle and flip them over the side. I think it was socrates that said " give me a pole long enough and a perch strong enough and with my own weight i shall lift the world". 
They will soon learn how to paddle in rythm. :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Wouldn't it make more sense for the rear paddler to get in scyn with the front?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

my paddling technique's a bit like my dancing technique..

basically it involves lots of uncoordinated limbs going in several directions at once ....really fast. It's also a good idea for everyone to stand clear as I've been known to cause injury to those that get too close.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

LMAO justcrusin :lol: :lol: ... the visual i got with that was priceless. And i can see what you mean Tim,but i have been front paddler in that yak and i found it quite easy and to be honest damn polite to start up paddling again keeping with back paddlers stoke.

So you didnt meet your partner in the local nite-club then Davey :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Tim said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense for the rear paddler to get in scyn with the front?


Tim it starts from the head...you see who has the captains hat on and they are boss


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

I push the top of my Minnkota housing and pull the propellor shaft  :roll: :roll: 
I get quite wet if it is switched on :lol: 
Jeez now I'm sounding like Troppo or Occy :lol: 
Cheers Mike


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks to all who participated in this poll.
Particular thanks to those who also gave feedback about paddling.

I think the poll shows, that some of us can perhaps make alterations to our strokes, and perhaps go easier and further for the effort expended.

There is no need for me to be a kill joy though, and say that any particular way is wrong. Replies so far have given us some very good links and suggestions, so I need go no further other than to say thanks all

Cheers Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Good post Andy and I'd thought I'd add my two bobs worth with this link that Phil put me on to. I think it may once have had sticky status. Deserves to be read by everyone before bad habits develop IMHO.

I printed a copy out and sat on the coffee table with it between my thighs as I paddled away for ages. Got on the water and forgot everything, but it is well worth persevering with. Floundering around with a paddle will leave you rooted!

I labour for a living and hardly a day goes by without me digging a hole, Mixing mortar or shifting gravel. The difference between going the distance and then having a bit left over so I can blather on the internet is knowing how to keep every motion pared down to the most efficient way of doing it. I conciously use my thigh and trunk muscles as much as possible. Same goes for paddling.

Here's the link. It's a conscise beauty.

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/articles/padtech.php

Thanks Phil if you are still out there. Hope you are well and I miss your shop big time!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Great work on the 'link Varp...couple of little tips there that i'll incorporate in my paddling that i can see should make the difference.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i Have reintroduced this post , because its so important, and the photo below was emailed to me on the weekend , its such a good photo for technique, i thought it worth posting , its taken from this years NSW championships conducted last saturday, to me , things that stand out , are the high straight arm actions of the paddlers , really pretty to watch and super efficient, the guy on the left in the red yak won the race and the others were collectively second third and fourth, you will also notice how well they wash hang, efficiency plus


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> notice how well they wash hang, efficiency plus


Baz they are all young blokes...please explain how us old bastards wash hang with them :lol: they pass me on the local dam and the water is smoking behind them from their speed

Good photo though of the paddle method


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Richo, fishing line , thats the answer fishing line, 80 ld line on a flying gaff thrown over the back of their kayaks and hang on like buggery, sereiously though , look at the great body rotation on some of those guys, and thats a 24 kilometer race," makes this old builder very tired" :lol: :wink:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

ummm.... i'm still trying to paddle without getting saturated! i think i'm doing it wrong, altho i'm going forward so thats a start haha! :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

crazyratwoman said:


> ummm.... i'm still trying to paddle without getting saturated!


Kerrie you said in an earlier thread you were going to try a wet T-shirt so the paddling must help mate :wink:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dodge said:


> crazyratwoman said:
> 
> 
> > ummm.... i'm still trying to paddle without getting saturated!
> ...


 and photos too please


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

geeez louise! need to recruit more LADIES to this forum!!!! seems u all have wives..... buy em a yak willya!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Geez Bazzoo, how could that relate to paddling something like a fishing SOT :? ? The kayaks in that photo aren't even as wide as my rear end  - and those blokes' upper bodies are somewhat bloody bigger than on any yakfisho I've seen.

And I want the fish to catch the lures I'm trolling, not wear themselves out chasing 'em :wink: .

And as for "wash hang" :?: Isn't that what you do when you've run out of clean clothes? Please explain :roll: .

The guys in that pic look like they need to get in a Hobie for a while, they've wasted away below the waist...


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

They do look like paraplegics alrighty, but imagine going hard like that for 24 k? I will never ever understand why you'd put in so much bloody effort and never raise a scale.

That's it though Daveyak. The Hobies greatest virtue is the way it uses the strongest muscle group in the body. It's just a shame it makes you look like a bug on it's back!

:wink: :wink: :wink:

Us normal types need to get a bit switched on regarding technique. I hate learning new things, but better to get some finesse sorted early I reckon. Any decent publication devoted to kayaking has chapters devoted to paddling. Some of them are bewilderingly complicated.

Onya Crazyrat woman and congrats on that mighty whiting!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Those are kind of narrow kayaks. I could never fit into one of those. You would have to balance on that like a unicycle and I'm just to big (FAT). Maybe if I strapped two together and had one butt cheek in each yak.... That might have helped Gatesy at Barlings. If you paddled really fast you could generate a refreshing spray that would eliminate the need for toilet paper. Ooooh! Bad visual. :shock:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I just realised that Bazoo didn't answer my query about the meaning of the phrase "wash hang" that he used when talking about paddling technique. Can anyone explain?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

justcrusin32 said:


> Easy fixed Y Knot,
> Put one paddle under one ass cheek of the front paddler, using the back of the seat well as the fulcrum point, pull down on the paddle and flip them over the side. I think it was socrates that said " give me a pole long enough and a perch strong enough and with my own weight i shall lift the world".
> They will soon learn how to paddle in rythm. :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers Dave


That's good, Justcrusin32! I was trying to visualise two people paddling in a tandem yak and then with my imagination follow your 'secret to success'. That's when I struck trouble: "Under one ass cheek"???? What??? Then I understood. hhaaaahhhhaahhhhhaaa Very funny. Two in a yak is one too many perhaps!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Davey G said:


> my paddling technique's a bit like my dancing technique..
> 
> basically it involves lots of uncoordinated limbs going in several directions at once ....really fast. It's also a good idea for everyone to stand clear as I've been known to cause injury to those that get too close.


DaveyG, that is very funny. I couldn't help chuckling over that one. After reading the first line, I thought you were about to give insight into grace and balance and flow or something.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

ManjiMike said:


> I push the top of my Minnkota housing and pull the propellor shaft  :roll: :roll:
> I get quite wet if it is switched on :lol:
> Jeez now I'm sounding like Troppo or Occy :lol:
> Cheers Mike


ManjiMike, I have sent you some of my tablets.

Wait, you are not as bad as me so don't take them. Flush them down the toilet.

No, don't flush them down the toilet. It could affect fish or, . . . or cockroaches or something. Use an atomic disintergration ray gun. Don't hold the tablets in your hand when you disintergrate them. Get someone else to hold them.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Daveyak said:


> The guys in that pic look like they need to get in a Hobie for a while, they've wasted away below the waist...


Oh, that is very funny!!! Good one Daveyak.  :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> Those are kind of narrow kayaks. I could never fit into one of those. You would have to balance on that like a unicycle and I'm just to big (FAT). Maybe if I strapped two together and had one butt cheek in each yak.... That might have helped Gatesy at Barlings. If you paddled really fast you could generate a refreshing spray that would eliminate the need for toilet paper. Ooooh! Bad visual. :shock:


Doug, bad visual is right. Funny one though! :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I have laughed so much with this thread I almost fainted and almost forgot I even had something sensible to say.

I find the hip rotation action to be the main aspect for me with paddling for hours. I change a bit with my paddle stroke and what arm muscles are working the hardest. However, I keep focused on getting that hip movement to be putting power into the water. I have not had training for paddling but I know that when my arms tire, I can minimise arm bending and keep the hip rotation and I can keep moving forward.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Daveyak said:


> I just realised that Bazoo didn't answer my query about the meaning of the phrase "wash hang" that he used when talking about paddling technique. Can anyone explain?


 Dave , sorry mate , i completely slipped up , gotta blame it on age, wash hanging is a term we use in kayak racing to denote that another paddler is getting a bit of a free ride paddling right on your stern as close as a couple of inches away, or, is at the rear of your boat on the port or starboard side but very close to your boat.Once you get into any of these positions and stay there, you get a tow along from the kayak in front and you can reduce your paddling effort by about 25%, it makes a remarkable differance, and enables you to have a bit of a rest , or stay there for the duration of the race and then your fresh for the sprint, it enables paddlers of lesser ability to perform above their normal maximum and its quite an acceptable practice.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> it enables paddlers of lesser ability to perform above their normal maximum and its quite an acceptable practice.


Ahhh, now I get it. Sounds like it would be perfect for me, just got to find some to come paddling with me...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave , by the looks of your PBs, you dont need any more speed, but gotta agree with you mate , its a helluva lot nicer when your kayak fishing with a mate


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Daveyak said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > it enables paddlers of lesser ability to perform above their normal maximum and its quite an acceptable practice.
> ...


Occy takes Leccy with him and that helps him move along.


----------

